# Hutch HPV



## rlhender (Mar 2, 2015)

I picked this NOS Hutch HPV up this week and as you can see it is missing some parts so please let me know if you have or know anyone that might be able to help me out.

Thanks Rick


----------



## vuniw (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice find! I have been looking for one of these


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 10, 2015)

*Oh- How I wanted one of those back in '88 !

Rode one that Summer up in Piqua, Ohio ... the local
bicycle shop let me wring one out on the street behind 
their shop.  None were for sale.  They had all been 
spoken-for.

What ... You won't take 700 bux for a machine that 
sells for SIX ?!!

Then how about a GRAND -- in cash ??

I could not buy one of the few machines allotted to 
that shop.

Biggest mistake I made that day was to ride it.

Hutch Formula - 1 .....

Pretty-damn light machine ... having a 64-T Sugino
chainring .. feeding all of my former-strength back to 
a Sun-Tour 11-26 six-speed .. thru an Accushift Chain.

Yes folks ... this Herculeon little-machine is the gateway
addictive substance that got me hooked on antiquated 
machines like the Flying Merkel .. and a few others.

Maybe Mick Jagger said it best ...   It Took Just One 
Hit To The Body -- Sho' Went Straight To The Mark --
One Hit To The Body -- Can't Get It Outta My Veins -----
---  (So-Help Me, God !!) ..........


These are Ethernet fotos of a specimen .. at auction in 
recent years ... 550 Simoleons ... 


....... patric
































=======================
=======================
*


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 10, 2015)

================
================


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 26, 2015)

*ahh the 80s....*

how fast was it??


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Where did you pick up your hpv? ASU?


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 8, 2019)

I remember those. What a trip down memory lane.......


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 8, 2019)

Hutch just about said "Buy this bike you'll get so much pu__y you'll catch HPV LOL



Balloonoob said:


> Where did you pick up your hpv? ASU?




Noob awesome post it sailed over everyone's head while they were reminiscing!

I'm not a bmx guy but in my mind Hutch and Kuwara stuff seems epic.


----------

